# Friday!



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I lost track of @Mish 's music thread so here is a new one.
I kind of love this song :vs_love:


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

These kids are amazing!


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

And then there's this shy little girl


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Wow she is fantastic!!!


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

TG said:


> Wow she is fantastic!!!


They sing with tremendous emotion. conversely on my many trips to Taipei, China and Hong Kong, they sing like songbirds, but do not understand the words or their meanings. They have NO emotion whatsoever.
These kids are in a zone!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

TG said:


> I lost track of @Mish 's music thread so here is a new one.
> I kind of love this song :vs_love:


When I lived in Chicago as a boy, I used to visit my Grandpa up in Wisconsin in summers. He had a brother and we called him Uncle Joe. Well, it turns out Uncle Joe owned a tavern. :laugh: It also turns out my Grandpa would take me there every day at 12 noon where he would park on his regular bar stool, open his paper, and uncle Joe would bring him a Pabst and a shot of JD with a raw egg. ( breakfast ) :devil: Uncle Joe's is where my Grandpa taught me how to play pool, drink beer, and love the Packers. In the back round, on the jukebox, it would be one of these two or any number of 50's, 60's, country western singers. ( No Rock & Roll allowed! ) Some of the best memories as a kid was up in that little town in Wisconsin at a tavern called Uncle Joe's.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> When I lived in Chicago as a boy, I used to visit my Grandpa up in Wisconsin in summers. He had a brother and we called him Uncle Joe. Well, it turns out Uncle Joe owned a tavern. It also turns out my Grandpa would take me there every day at 12 noon where he would park on his regular bar stool, open his paper, and uncle Joe would bring him a Pabst and a shot of JD with a raw egg. ( breakfast ) :devil: Uncle Joe's is where my Grandpa taught me how to play pool, drink beer, and love the Packers. In the back round, on the jukebox, it would be one of these two or any number of 50's, 60's, country western singers. ( No Rock & Roll allowed! ) Some of the best memories as a kid was up in that little town in Wisconsin at a tavern called Uncle Joe's.


Great story! Thanks for sharing


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

@paraquack , just beautiful! Love US anthem.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

A Watchman said:


>


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Yes! Remember when it was about the videos as much as the music? When MTV was truly MTV .... music videos and nothing else! Remember when there were VJ's? :tango_face_grin:

Debut message Aug 1 1981


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Urinal Cake said:


> And then there's this shy little girl


She is great .


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Mish said:


>


now that's a music


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Prepared One said:


>


love that song


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

TG said:


> I lost track of
> @*Mish*


Mish was last seen in San Francisco, wearing nothing but a pink hat and strategic body paint!









and she wanted this song posted for her tonight:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I think these guys where famous once. But, I could be mistaken.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Prepared One said:


> I think these guys where famous once. But, I could be mistaken.


Never heard of them.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

First time I saw them in concert they opened for jimi hendrix


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Some where in that crowd I stand


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

1968 Some where in that crowd I am standing


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)




----------

